# SSHFS + MacFuse + MacFusion = Quelques Questions



## Original-VLM (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à Tous, 

Comme l'indique très clairement le titre de mon poste , je viens d'installer tout ce qu'il faut pour pouvoir monter mon disque distant (Dedibox sous FreeBSD) sous MacOS

Tout fonctionne correctement, je peux lire, écrire sur le disque monté via MacFusion, mais si je veux faire un copier / coller sur deux répertoires du disque distant, il passe forcément par ma machine locale
(Dedibox (DownLoad) --> Mac Local --> (UpLoad) Dedibox).

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous saurait si il existe un moyen de copier / coller un fichier en restant uniquement sur le disque distant ? (et ainsi gagner moult temps, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de fichier de plusieurs Giga)

Merci de votre aide et bon dimanche


----------



## claudde (23 Novembre 2008)

très bien si cela fontionne.
j'avais tenté aussi macfuse. Mais cela m'avais apporté + de problèmes qu'autre chose. dommage.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2008)

claudde a dit:


> très bien si cela fontionne.
> j'avais tenté aussi macfuse. Mais cela m'avais apporté + de problèmes qu'autre chose. dommage.


Le rapport avec la question ?


scp doit permettre de faire de distant à distant. Sinon connecte toi en ssh classique sur ton serveur et fais un simple cp...


----------

